# Barn find Whizzer value?



## rustNspokes (May 3, 2021)

I don't have a lot of info, so I apologize for that. I'm interested in a bike that's pretty rough but don't know a fair ballpark figure to offer. It looks like it's a prewar Shelby? bicycle I'm waiting to hear back about the serial so I don't know if it's a J or H. The motor appears to be missing the coil, coil cover, points cover, exhaust manifold, exhaust, carb and filter, clutch/ intermediate pulley, pulley/belt cover but it supposedly turns by hand. The gas tank looks OK on the outside, it's the silver tank with the decals, not embossed. I know that nice restored examples are bringing pretty good money these days, but what something like this? I was thinking about offering $400-$500, would that be resonable?


----------



## Superman1984 (May 3, 2021)

Cheaper the better; start lower maybe around $250 & know where you're comfortable considering the parts & labor etc. I wouldn't pay $500 for that but I don't have the funds it'd need to make it a running rider ....


----------



## THE STIG (May 3, 2021)

$2k+ just to restore it


----------



## Mark B (May 3, 2021)

Im interested you still have it


----------



## dave the wave (May 3, 2021)

see if the motor is stuck and look for rust in the gas tank.


----------



## Goldenrod1 (May 8, 2021)

Missing a carb.


----------



## rustNspokes (May 8, 2021)

I realize it would be an expensive restoration canidate, I'm just trying to figure out what a fair "market value" is. There aren't really any past sales to use for reference for a bike in this condition. I feel like motor, tank, and sheave would bring like $300-$350 and the bike would bring another $60 or so?


----------



## bikejunk (May 8, 2021)

If the insides arent too messed up you could probably have a poor runner for under + parts  500- dollars     offer 450


----------



## Boris (May 8, 2021)

Money pit.


----------



## rustNspokes (May 10, 2021)

Are "factory" built Whizzer motorbikes quite a bit more valuable than kit built bikes?


----------



## bikecrazy (May 10, 2021)

If the engine is not frozen up, anything under 600 would be an absolute steal!


----------



## rustNspokes (May 13, 2021)

Why is there such a wide price range for whizzers? I know the factory built models like the ambassador, pacemaker, and sportsman bring pretty good money these days, but what about the kit bikes? Are bikes built on a Whizzer specific Schwinn frame more desirable than a kit on any old standard bicycle.


----------



## Goldenrod1 (May 13, 2021)

Some owners like the 24 inch because they ride lower in a cross wind.  I like two-tone paint jobs but who does them anymore?  Add on engine kits were much more common but they all cost about the same to restore.  The availability of parts is a godsend for Whizzers so you can keep the project going.  An important question, for me, is how safe do you want your friends and family, (who might ride these after you am planted), should be.  Hospital stays are $200 PLUS per day.  Old bikes are in a slower, safer category.  I have more of these Whizzers than you have ice cubes?  I might not be the one to ask but how often do you get to take a pile of junk and make it into something that puts wind in your hair?  It can be your legacy, if you want to have one.  This thing has survived how many garbage days?  About 4,640 ?  My body has survived more than that so I identify with old, could-still-running items that are around me.  How good is you wife's eyesight?


----------

